# OTA HD DVR Standalone?



## boylehome

Is there some manufacture that has a OTA digital (not cable or satellite or combination thereof) HD DVR receiver?


----------



## olgeezer

This is not a DVR. But it will allow you to archive HD OTA and play.

http://www.jvc.com/product.jsp?modelId=MODL027315&pathId=50&page=2


----------



## harsh

boylehome said:


> Is there some manufacture that has a OTA digital (not cable or satellite or combination thereof) HD DVR receiver?


LG offers a model LST-3410A with a 12.5 hour HD capacity and the Gemstar guide service for $699 MSRP. HP offers a couple of units based on Windows Media Center boxes for $1,500 and up. There may also be a Zenith badged version of the LG.

As far as I can tell, these units only have one ATSC tuner with which to record HD content. No other HD recording is possible (ie cablecard, satellite).


----------



## pdxsam

Sony also offers one that has an OTA tuner and also accepts cablecards.


----------



## harsh

pdxsam said:


> Sony also offers one that has an OTA tuner and also accepts cablecards.


The only Sony DVR I've seen, the VGX-XL1, is a Windows Media unit, is a single tuner NTSC piece using their Gigapocket software. Now that I look at the website, they now advertise a VGX-XL2 which features one NTSC tuner and one ATSC tuner.

Hopefully they've found an alternative to the Gigapocket software.

Price on the VGX-XL2: $2,700.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

This is the Sony DVR model. I got 2 of them when they were on clearance at Tweeter for 250.00 a piece. You might be able to find them cheapif you look around on the internet. BTW, anyone know why we can insert hyper links on this forum?

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7276048&type=product&id=1117178795519

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Sony...36240/catOid/-12883/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do


----------



## boylehome

theratpatrol said:


> This is the Sony DVR model. I got 2 of them when they were on clearance at Tweeter for 250.00 a piece. You might be able to find them cheapif you look around on the internet.


This is pretty good but the retail prices are way too high. $250 each is great. How do you like them?


----------



## BobaBird

> BTW, anyone know why we can insert hyper links on this forum?


You can because the software supports it, and you're allowed to because you have more than 5 posts. 

Here's how (use square brackets [] instead of parentheses):
(url=http://www.whatever.com)text that everyone sees(/url)


----------



## TheRatPatrol

boylehome said:


> This is pretty good but the retail prices are way too high. $250 each is great. How do you like them?


I can't believe that they're still full price elsewhere, as they are a discontinued model. Thats why Tweeter had them on sale for 250.

I love them. The PQ is great! Its nice being able to record free OTA HD signals and not have to pay a DVR fee each month. 



BobaBird said:


> You can because the software supports it, and you're allowed to because you have more than 5 posts.
> 
> Here's how (use square brackets [] instead of parentheses):
> (url=http://www.whatever.com)text that everyone sees(/url)


Shouldn't there be a button you could click on to make it quicker/easier?

Thanks.


----------



## BobaBird

In the quick reply box, highlight the text you wish to appear, then click the icon with the earth and that viewmaster thing (3rd from the R). Complete the URL in the pop-up window.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Interesting, when I reply with or without quote or with quick reply, I don't have all those icons you are talking about. Hmmmm......


----------



## BobaBird

Someone on another board said the Sony was being discontinued in favor of a dual-tuner model that hasn't been introduced yet. He didn't cite his source and I haven't looked but it might be enough for me to allow another Sony product under my roof.


----------

